# New 55 watt HID kit



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

the optional relay harness fixes all problems. the reason they flicker is because when the bcm is sending low watt signal ie drls, there isnt enough power to power the ballast. if you had relay harness when the bcm would send those low watt signals it would trigger the relay which would draw all necessary power straight from battery.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

jrrsmith18 said:


> the optional relay harness fixes all problems. the reason they flicker is because when the bcm is sending low watt signal ie drls, there isnt enough power to power the ballast. if you had relay harness when the bcm would send those low watt signals it would trigger the relay which would draw all necessary power straight from battery.



If you read my post you would see that I tried a relay...and a relay with a capacitor which still didnt fix the problem. The ballasts I had were cheap and that is why I went with one of the best HID companies. Hopefully the problem will not continue.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

what ballast and bulb is it i think i have the right bulb but my ballast is wrong


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> what ballast and bulb is it i think i have the right bulb but my ballast is wrong


Not sure on the specifics because they are from an ebay seller but the ballast is a 35w slim and the bulb is h13. The new ones have the lowest power draw around so hopefully they fire quicker. The ballasts are 55w mid-sized digital.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

So they came in today and all I can say is WOW! No wonder this is widely regarded as one of the best HID companies! I apologize in advance for the crappy cell phone pics...

The presentation right off the bat was unbelievable. This is the case the kit came in:



Inside:



And last but not least this is the car with DRL's on...which work perfectly by the way:




Can't wait to see how they look at night.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Pictures where you mounted the ballasts please


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Pictures where you mounted the ballasts please


I'm at work right now but I'll try and get some up tomorrow...working a 24.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

how much did they run? what is the name of the ebay seller?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> how much did they run? what is the name of the ebay seller?


These aren't from ebay they are from retro-solutions LLC. Cost about 150 bucks for both ballasts, bulbs, and harness...plus the case I guess which is pretty nice. The ones I got from ebay "worked" but they weren't that bright and they flickered when the DRL's came on or when unlocking the car at night. Also, sometimes only one headlight would fire and I'd have to turn the lights off and on until they both came on. Not worth it IMO so I splurged a bit. These are bright as h*** though!

The price is mainly due to durability. For one, there is a lifetime warranty on everything, bulbs included. The ballasts are waterproof, shockproof, and dustproof and they fire at a VERY low power draw..hence why they work with the DRLs so well. Anyways I'm happy with the purchase and definitely recommend this company.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ahh thank gooddness i thought i was the only one who dropped money into a hid i spent 80 msrp is 140


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I was hesitant but the quality is in a whole nother class. The beam doesn't scatter at all and there is no glare...in a stock housing.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I was hesitant but the quality is in a whole nother class. The beam doesn't scatter at all and there is no glare...in a stock housing.


hopefully mine will be good,there offroad quality and thats were the hid originated


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Do they have a single or dual beam?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Do they have a single or dual beam?


Do you mean hi/lo? If so then yes it has an integrated hi/lo harness.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice h.i.d kit!
really impressed.
where can i order these from?
and where is this company located?

thanks in advance,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Website is retrosolutionsllc.com


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

How was the instal process for you? Pretty straight forward? Also, how do you find night time brightness and beam spread?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So to be clear, you ordered the 9008 bi xeon 55w digital kit right?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> So to be clear, you ordered the 9008 bi xeon 55w digital kit right?


Yes that's the one. Install is easy. The ballasts connect to the lights. Harness connects from the power source on one side and then to the ballasts. Then there's a hot and ground to the battery and another ground on the passenger side. No splicing needed. Send me a pm and ill get u a code for a discount price because they are like 170 normally.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I will for sure be putting these on my list of things to buy. Just have to find someone to install them first lol


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

no problems with my DDM Tuning HIDs lifetime warranty only 40 bux.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

hopefully I don't run into the same problem. I have a set of ballasts my buddy had on his cherokee, I just have to buy bulbs for the Cruze. Glad you got your's figured out. Can't see the pics though, at work and military servers don't let you view much of anything when it comes to non-mil images, lol.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

any night shots yet


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

alex725 said:


> I will for sure be putting these on my list of things to buy. Just have to find someone to install them first lol


Just as a disclaimer to everyone reading this thread, these are illegal per NHTSA and DOT. NHTSA is actually cracking down on sellers and closing them down to prevent the sales of these "retrofit kits." Another member on this board got slapped with a $250 (or was it $350?) fine for running these HIDs in his car. I suppose it will depend on how the cops feel in your area, but there's no doubting that they're illegal and unsafe. 

If anyone needs any additional information, feel free to read this post:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/6260-hid-question-2.html#post91775

Summary:



> The consequence of making these substitutions is to adversely affect safety. Filament headlamps are optically designed for the volume of light and filament placement and other critical dimensions and performance that OEM filament bulbs have. The HID conversions result in two to three times the volume of light and potentially imprecise arc placement. Such conversions often result in beam patterns that behave nothing like the original filament beam pattern, cannot be reliably aimed, and have many times the permitted glare intensity.





> NHTSA has concluded that it is impossible to produce HID conversion kits (converting a halogen system to HID) that would be compliant with the federal lighting standard, Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) No. 108. The noncompliant kits frequently include an HID bulb, ballast, igniter, relay and wiring harness adapters. NHTSA believes this equipment presents a safety risk to the public since the kits can be expected to produce excessive glare to oncoming motorists. In one investigation, NHTSA found that an HID conversion headlamp exceeded the maximum allowable candlepower by over 800 percent.





> To date, NHTSA has investigated 24 HID conversion kit suppliers; all investigations have resulted in recalls or termination of sales.
> 
> "These illegal lights are a potential hazard to those who share the road," said NHTSA Administrator Jeffrey Runge, MD. "And we will continue to pursue those offering them for sale and violating the law."
> 
> Companies that sell, import or manufacture non-compliant equipment could face substantial civil penalties, NHTSA said.


See the link posted above for exact document links and resources. Think twice before slapping a pair of illegal lights into your car. You're being a hazard on the road by creating up to an 8x increase in glare to oncoming drivers, and could end up with a sizable fine if a police officer pulls you over and knows what the law is. 

Want to improve your headlight's performance? See my thread on upgrading your headlight wiring harness, or run a proper projector retrofit.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Using 35 watt bulbs with our 55 Watt Ballast will give out a much brighter light.


----------

